

Magenta Ain't A Color - brm
http://www.biotele.com/magenta.html

======
shizcakes
This article is useless. Magenta is a combination of colors, and is not
represented by any single wavelength of light. That doesn't mean it doesn't
exist. Saying magenta doesn't exist is like saying green paint doesn't exist,
because it's a combination of blue and yellow (within subtractive primaries).

From wikipedia: Magenta is a purplish red color evoked by lights with less
power in yellowish-green wavelengths than in blue and red wavelengths
(complements of magenta have wavelength 500–530 nm).[1] In light experiments,
magenta can be produced by removing the lime-green wavelengths from white
light. It is an extra-spectral color, meaning it cannot be generated by a
single wavelength of light, being a mixture of red and blue wavelengths. The
name magenta comes from the dye magenta, commonly called fuchsine, discovered
shortly after the 1859 Battle of Magenta near Magenta, Italy.

~~~
tptacek
So, magenta : color :: c major chord : note?

~~~
parenthesis
A single note played on an acoustic instrument is itself (typically) a
compound of multiple frequencies, usually (but not in e.g. a church bell) in a
more or less harmonic relationship.

~~~
likpok
Furthermore, the overtone series for a nontonal instrument exists; you can
tell which of two blocks is higher pitched. But, the overtone series is not
the regular one we expect from (half)?open pipes. So it is not treated in the
brain as a tone.

------
voidpointer
Since when is it necessary for a color to be generated by a single wavelength
of electromagnetic radiation? A good way to look at colors their perceptual
relationships such as complimentary color is the color wheel used in the HSL
and HSV color models. Magenta is at 324° by the way; that's between red and
blue (more towards red). Going to the opposite side of the color wheel
(324°-180°=144°) gives you (surprise) green, the complementary color to
magenta. Magenta happens to be the area where the color wheel "joins" the
opposite ends of the visible electromagnetic spectrum. There is nothing
mystical about that fact which explains why greens is the only color that has
a complementary color that is not made from a single wavelength.

------
akirk
Somebody should tell T-Mobile. How can you own a color if it ain't a color? ;)

------
zachbeane
When I was younger, I never understood why, say, day-glo colors didn't show up
in the spectrum. Jim King's color science tutorial at
<http://home.comcast.net/~jk05/presentations/color.html> helped me understand.

------
mjgoins
I believe this was posted for the humor value, no? I mean, the writer doesn't
even realize that the word "qualia" is plural.

------
mdonahoe
Then I guess white isn't a color either since I don't see it on the spectrum

------
cabalamat
According to the article "Pink (or magenta, to use its official name) simply
isn’t there". Since when are pink and magenta the same color?

~~~
Raphael
Many people call magenta "hot pink" and pink "salmon".

------
jgfoot
If magenta ain't a color, then what does GR : COLOR=1 : PLOT 20,20 get you,
hmmm?

~~~
Deestan

          File "<stdin>", line 1
            GR : COLOR=1 : PLOT 20,20
               ^
        SyntaxError: invalid syntax

------
herval
My manly eyes only see 16 colors (only women see more than 16 colors!).
Magenta is one of them, so Magenta is a color! :-)

~~~
critic
I see 2^24 = 16777216 colors, and I'm not a woman.

~~~
palish
Isn't RGB insufficient to represent all visible colors? In that case, the
human eye would be able to see more than that.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Some particularly intense colors come from iridescence and the slight parallax
induced by having two eyes. A standard flat panel can't replicate that.

